# Freitags Night-Ride / Güdinger Schleuse



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal den Thread hier neu aufgemacht, damit wir im anderen Fred nicht durcheinander kommen.

Hardliner hatte vorgeschlagen:
Freitag 1. Oktober, 20 Uhr an der Güdinger Schleuse.

2-3 Stunden Fun. Ich bin dabei


Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2010)

Jap komme auch und bringe noch zwei Nachtschwärmer mit )
Wir sind dann um 20 uhr in Güdingen.
Freu mich echt euch mal wieder zu sehn....Chris weisst Du ob Karsten auch kommt?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

Hi Tilo,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir in der Form nochmal zusammen kommen... 

Karsten wird wohl wegen seiner Schichten lediglich alle 3 Wochen mitfahren können. Dieser Freitag gehört leider nicht dazu.

Ich hoffe, dass Petrus auf unserer Seite ist.

Auf Freitag freu'
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2010)

Wieso nicht???
Laut deiner letzten PM wolltest Du dich doch eh mal melden 

Aber so iss besser .....und ich denk mal das ich das Freitags regelmässig hinbekomm 
anwesend zu sein ;-)

Also dann bis Freitag....hoffe das bis dahin meine Wilma eingetroffen ist ) 
Denn die Betty wird nach 3 stunden auf der Rübe echt  schwer von der Genickstarre ganz zu schweigen 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

Hi Tilo,

meine Aussage hat sich auf die Regelmäßigkeit bezogen, die wohl ansteht. Der Winter wird geil, freue mich schon auf den Schnee.

Die Betty ist bei mir auch schnell vom Helm an die Stange gewandert. Die neue soll vom Gewicht her überarbeitet worden sein. Eine 22° Linse gibt es auch, ich bin am überlegen...  Ich versuche vernünftig zu bleiben und sage mir, wer mit Betty & Wilma nicht genug hat sollte an sonnigen Tagen fahren...

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2010)

Hi Chris,

also es gibt ein Update für die Betty....das müsste auch die Tage eintreffen dann mit der 22 grad linse und 1750 lumen....aber dann iss auch schluss.
Mit Wilma und 1100 lumen und Betty 1750 lumen reicht das alle mal, wobei die Betty auch alleine echt ne Wucht ist..aber wie das im Leben so ist man will immer mehr )

Kennst das ja...was wurde eigentlich aus deinen Selbstbauplänen...konnte ich Dich dann doch umstimmen??


----------



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

Die neue (aktuelle) Wilma ist recht spottig und sollte am Lenker eine gute Figur machen. Die Breite Ausleuchtung finde ich am Helm supi. 

Freu' mich die Lampen vergleichen zu können, um dann doch noch aufzurüsten  Es ist ja bald Weihnachten.

Zum Selbstbau. Nun ja, ich habe nur die Lampenköpfe gekauft, Akkutechnik und Ladetechnik kommen aus dem Modellbau und kosten ein Appel und ein Ei. Aus dieser Perspektive lohnt der Lampen-Selbstbau nur, wenn es als Hobby betrieben wird und nicht wirtschaftlich sein muss. Kurzum, ich habe das Beste aus beiden Welten. 

Schade, dass ich gleich zu Beginn des neuen Treffs, gleich mal 2 Wochen Urlaub habe.

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## krasser devil (29. September 2010)

Moin.
Wie ich im "anderen" Fred angekündigt habe dass ich am Freitag (1.Okt) mitfahren kann hatte ich schon so ne Ahnung dass da irgendwas noch ist !
Jetzt ist es raus, Oktoberfest in HOM, lange schon eingeladen....
Hmm, 1 Woche warten und dann vor dem MTB Marathon Lemberg nochmal im dunkeln fahren, bis dann....
Karsten


----------



## spichboy (30. September 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,

meine Zusage für morgen steht. 20Uhr - ready to go. Es soll ja morgen trocken sein.

Ich hoffe, einen weiteren Freund mit am Start zu haben.

Wir sehen uns morgen
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. September 2010)

Ich bin auch zu 100 % am start....
freu mich schon )

Dann mal bis morgen.


----------



## 3-eleven (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi ihr Restlichtverstärker,

war eine wirklich super Runde mit euch Fraitagnacht 

So ganz als "Ruhetag" ging es dann doch nicht durch, habe ich samstags gemerkt. Sonntags konnte ich aber schon wieder laufen 

Bike ist geputzt, die Akkus hängen schon wieder am Ladegerät, es steht einer Wiederholung also nix im Wege.

Bis dahin,

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

kann da nur zustimmend nicken  war ne super Truppe hat echt Laune gemacht.
Leider muss ich für Freitag passen, muss diese Woche zu meiner Mutter und den Katzensitter spielen :-(( 
Werd dann wohl die Wälder um Puttelange unsicher machen. 

Aber nächste Woche Freitag bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (4. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Woche habe ich Frühschicht und wäre auch dabei. Aber nur wenn ihr ganz langsam fährt.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (6. Oktober 2010)

Dann fällt unser Treff wohl diese Woche flach ... dafür bin ich nächste Woche dann auch wieder dabei 

Olli


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

so wer issen diesen Freitag dabei?
Ich wäre am Start!

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Um wieviel Uhr gehts los?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. Oktober 2010)

Servus.!!

Da Chris diese woche net kann würd ich mal 18 uhr güdiger schleuse sagen?
Passt das bei allen?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (12. Oktober 2010)

passt. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2010)

passt


----------



## 3-eleven (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist am Freitag leider noch ein größeres "?" hinter dem Termin, wobei 18:00 oder 20:00 Uhr keine Rolle spielen. Ich bin entweder pünklich da oder komme nicht - also nicht warten.

Olli


----------



## k.wein (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
kann sein, daß ich ausfalle. Ich glaube ich werde richtig krank.
Ihr braucht nicht zu warten, falls ich mitfahre ,bin ich um 18:00 pünktlich da.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
wer kommt zum Schleusenride am Freitag? 
Wann? 19 oder 20?


----------



## spichboy (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Martin,

bekomme meine Erkältung nicht los, muss leider passen 

Ich hoffe dann bis zum 29.10

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## c1deli (21. Oktober 2010)

sorry, AKF muss diesen freitag auch passen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

also ich komme auf jeden sagen wir 19 uhr?

Gruß


----------



## 3-eleven (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi Schleuseduddler,

mir kratzt seit 2 Tagen auch der Hals - sicher nix ernstes, aber so kurz vor meinem letzten Wettkampf 2010 möchte ich kein Risiko mehr eingehen - ist ja sack-kalt nachts  

ich werde deshalb erst wieder einsteigen in die Freitagstouren, wenn's Punkte für das Team dafür gibt - für unnötiges Training habe ich keine Zeit 

Schade dass der Marathon am 31.10 ist, ein Tag später wären einige schöne Punkte für uns raus gesprungen...

Let's go,

Olli


----------



## puremalt (22. Oktober 2010)

Zur Abwechslung würd ich vorschlagen, daß wir uns an der Burbacher Schleuse treffen und im Köllervalley-Revier wildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung würd ich vorschlagen, daß wir uns an der Burbacher Schleuse treffen und im Köllervalley-Revier wildern.



Hey, das geht aber gar nid odder 
Nid dass Ihr Euch dort verfahre dun.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Oktober 2010)

Klar gern! Gehts dann bei Dir auch um 18 Uhr??

@ Markus mir hann doch navi 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (22. Oktober 2010)

18:30 ?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Oktober 2010)

Okay 18:30 uhr )

bis später
 Gruß


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Markus mir hann doch navi
> Gruß Tilo



Das nützt nicht immer... 
Schade dass ich heute nicht mit kann. Bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Oktober 2010)

Jap das letzte mal wo wir uns über den weg gefahren sind iss ja schon ne weile her 

Gruß


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2010)

Genau, und den Rückweg von Hambach durch die Pampa suche ich heute noch. Hast Du das schon was gefunden?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Oktober 2010)

neee noch net...wenn ich ehrlich bin war seit dem du mir das gezeigt hast nimmer dort


----------



## k.wein (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
vielleicht kann ich am Freitag früher Schluss machen und mitfahren.
Fährt jemand ? Je später, desto besser.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Oktober 2010)

ich kann am Freitag leider net.
Wollt aber morgen Abend!
hat da jemand Zeit?

Gruß


----------



## spichboy (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Karsten,

ich hatte 20Uhr angepeilt. Manu sollte auch noch kommen. Wenn das bei dir klappt, könnte ich dich abholen.

@Tilo: ich wollte morgen mal antesten, wollte nach der Freck langsam einsteigen. Ab nächster Woche sollte ich für Fahrten zwischendurch zu haben sein.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Wenn es morgen halbwegs trocken ist, versuche ich gegen 18:15 Schluss zu machen. 20:00 Uhr wäre dann gut. Kommt doch einfach vorbei.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## spichboy (29. Oktober 2010)

So, mit Karsten 24 Punkte. Mist zu früh


----------



## k.wein (4. November 2010)

hallo Leute.
Wie schauts am Freitag aus ? Spichboy und meine Wenigkeit sind um 20:00 an der Schleuse.
Wäre doch mal eine Gelegenheit, das ganze Winterpokalteam kennenzulernen. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. November 2010)

Jap alle zusammen wäre mal was. 
Ich komm auf jeden.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (4. November 2010)

Bei mir sieht's momentan schlecht aus. Freck im Frack. Schaff's grad so die Saar entlang.


----------



## c1deli (4. November 2010)

_fregg im fragg_

bloedie sach, awwa scheen formuliert!
dann mol gudd besserung von da AKF
die ball widda meh ins radelgeschehe inngreife wird...


----------



## puremalt (4. November 2010)

auf Hochdeutsch heißt das dann "Erkältung im Anzug"


----------



## 3-eleven (4. November 2010)

Bei mir sieht es recht gut aus für Freitag 

Muss ja langsam mal ins Punkte-Sammel-Geschäft einsteigen, obwohl da mache ich mir keine so großen Sorgen, der Winter ist noch lang und meine Ambitionen für 2011 noch groß 

Olli


----------



## spichboy (4. November 2010)

Hallo Schleusenduddler,

23:21 Uhr, komme gerade vom Biken zurück und sitze gezwungenermaßen vor einer riesigen Portion Nudeln. Die Tour heute war wohl etwas zuviel in einer Woche... 

Keine Angst, fahre morgen mit und werde als Tempobremse dienen. Als Spaßbremse tauge ich nicht wirklich.

Freue mich auf morgen
Gruezi, Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2010)

Guten Abend an die Herren.
Wer hat am Freitag lust und Bock auf ne Fangopackung??

20 uhr Güdingen?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (10. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Aber etwas ganz anderes.

Zwecks Aufrüstung hätte ich eine neuwertige Wilma 17W 920 Lumen mit beiden Linsen (15 und 18 Grad) abzugeben. Ladegerät,Akku, Helmhalter und Verlängerungskabel können sehr kostengünstig miterworben werden. Bei Interesse bitte ich um eine Kurze PM.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (11. November 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Aber etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Zwecks Aufrüstung hätte ich eine neuwertige Wilma 17W 920 Lumen mit beiden Linsen (15 und 18 Grad) abzugeben. Ladegerät,Akku, Helmhalter und Verlängerungskabel können sehr kostengünstig miterworben werden. Bei Interesse bitte ich um eine Kurze PM.
> 
> ...




Ich hab`s gewusst.


----------



## spichboy (11. November 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ich hab`s gewusst.



Wenn du mich so unverschämt von hinten blendest muss ich ja entgegen wirken. 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (12. November 2010)

Bin dabei wenn's net schüttet.

Was ist mit Sonntag? Würd gern 12.00 zu "Rund um Dudweiler" starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3-eleven (12. November 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich muss heute kurzfristig entscheiden, bin da oder bin nicht da.

Cu

Olli


----------



## georgh (12. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bin dabei wenn's net schüttet.
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntag? Würd gern 12.00 zu "Rund um Dudweiler" starten.


 
Über Sonntag könnt ma verhannelle )


----------



## k.wein (12. November 2010)

Sonntag um 12:00 bin ich dabei, falls ich morgen nicht fahre.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. November 2010)

Sonntag 12 uhr bin ich auch am Start. Wo issen Treffpunkt?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (12. November 2010)

So: 
12:00 Uhr Daarler Brück?
12:45 Stuhlsatzenhaus an der Uni.


Für heut sag ich ab. Hann mich verdreht und bin ein Fall für den Genickologen. Warme Fango OK, aber bei naßkalter werd ich pienzig.


----------



## k.wein (12. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> So:
> 12:00 Uhr Daarler Brück?
> 12:45 Stuhlsatzenhaus an der Uni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. November 2010)

Öhm....wie wäre es mit SoDaBrigg 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## c1deli (13. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bin dabei wenn's net schüttet.
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntag? Würd gern 12.00 zu "Rund um Dudweiler" starten.



die AKF rollt morgen auch gern mit im osten  
aussderdem muss die nei kischd do endlich mol raus an die frisch lufd
unn gottseidank werre dobei wenischdens die schalt- unn bremslaedunge net kompledd ingesaut...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34964

alleh danne bis morje,
de deli


----------



## k.wein (13. November 2010)

Ja Leute, wie es ausschaut, bin ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.
Wie wäre es auf der Daarler Seite unter der Fussgängerbrücke des Heizkraftwerkes ?
Das sollte jeder finden und man steht im Trockenen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. November 2010)

Okay dann bis um 12 una da Brigg..

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (13. November 2010)

Ich komme und bringe noch jemanden mit.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. November 2010)

bedanke mich mal fürs mitnehmen nach Dudweiler 

hat Spaß gemacht und Lust auf mehr

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. November 2010)

gerne doch, wenn Du magst Freitag 20 uhr an der Güdinger Schleuse, oder in der Woche einfach hier posten. Dann ohne ständige Pausen weil ein baum im Weg liegt. 

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (14. November 2010)

Etwas weniger Pausen wären toll .
Aber bei den verblockten Wegen mit so vielen Leuten wohl normal.
War trotzdem schön.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (18. November 2010)

Hi ihr Nachteulen,

wie siehts morgen so bei euch aus? Ich wäre mal wieder dabei, die Lampen hängen schon am Ladegerät 

Kann jemand was sagen zur Strecke bei der Nikolaustour in Kirkel? Habe gehört die geht teilweise über eine gebaute FR-Strecke? Dann müsse ich wohl passen...

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (18. November 2010)

Hi Olli,

freut mich zu hören. Bin morgen selbstverständlich dabei. Tilo wollte auch kommen.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Oberaggi (18. November 2010)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Hi ihr Nachteulen,
> 
> wie siehts morgen so bei euch aus? Ich wäre mal wieder dabei, die Lampen hängen schon am Ladegerät
> 
> ...


Ne Karte gibts auf www.nikolaustour.de unter Strecken-Info.

Die Strecke ist aber für alle fahrbar und an den heiklen Stellen wird der Nikolaus schon vorher drauf hinweisen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. November 2010)

Ich bin Morgen dabei. 20 Uhr Schleuse.
Wegen der Nikotour keine Sorge ist alles fahrbar bzw umfahrbar.

Bis morgen


----------



## 3-eleven (18. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr dann davon, aus der Nikolaustour eine kleine Teamausfahrt zu machen? Wäre ne Gelegenheit sich mal im hellen zu sehen und auszutauschen


----------



## medicus41 (18. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin Morgen dabei. 20 Uhr Schleuse.
> Wegen der Nikotour keine Sorge ist alles fahrbar bzw umfahrbar.
> 
> Bis morgen


 
Wie ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad dieser Tour? Vergleichbar mit den üblichen CTFs?


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2010)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Wäre ne Gelegenheit sich mal im hellen zu sehen



Puh, du bist aber hart drauf 

Nik-Tour : Ich rolle mit Klinger gemütlich!!!! gen Kirkel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7739563&postcount=133


Fährt jemand am Sa mit nach Woustviller? 
http://www.cyclovtt-woustviller.org/...id=95&Itemid=1
Ich starte vorraussichtlich 16:30 an der Güdinger Schleuse


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad dieser Tour? Vergleichbar mit den üblichen CTFs?



Gegenfrage: was sind übliche CTFs?

Die Nik-Tour ist von der Schwierigkeit vergleichbar mit den guten CTFs, also zBsp. Völklingen, Spichern, Freisen, Reimsbach. Sie geht teilweise über die Dingberter Marathonstrecke bzw grüne Pur.

Kennt ihr den DB-Trail? Der ist zum Beispiel drin, kann aber umfahren werden. Ausserdem: es darf, aber nur weil bald Weihnachten ist, in Ausnahmefällen auch geschoben werden.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Puh, du bist aber hart drauf
> 
> Nik-Tour : Ich rolle mit Klinger gemütlich!!!! gen Kirkel.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7739563&postcount=133
> ...



Samstag wollt ich schon morgens auf die PUR.


----------



## k.wein (19. November 2010)

Freitag Abend sollte klappen. 20:00 Uhr, wie immer ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## k.wein (19. November 2010)

Wenns weiter so regnet, falle ich aus.
Ich habe eh schon Halsweh.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (19. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Puh, du bist aber hart drauf
> 
> Fährt jemand am Sa mit nach Woustviller?
> http://www.cyclovtt-woustviller.org/...id=95&Itemid=1
> Ich starte vorraussichtlich 16:30 an der Güdinger Schleuse



Jo, isch


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. November 2010)

Heute Abend isses trocken...also wir sehn uns um 20 uhr.


----------



## 3-eleven (19. November 2010)

...zumindest von oben. Von unten könnte es noch recht feucht sein


----------



## spichboy (19. November 2010)

Wenn es unten feucht ist macht es mir richtig Spaß.

Bis gleich
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. November 2010)

Vieleicht schaffen wir es heute mal das alles aus dem Team anwesend sind.
Wäre doch was


----------



## spichboy (20. November 2010)

Nach der gestrigen Tour musste ich prompt meine Signatur ändern...


----------



## k.wein (20. November 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Tour musste ich prompt meine Signatur ändern...



Und Ja ,Ja heißt ???


----------



## k.wein (21. November 2010)

Hey Jungs, schon gesehen ?
Wir sind Top 50 im WP.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. November 2010)

schaun wir mal wie lange das so bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (21. November 2010)

Servus die Herren.

1) @Hardliner: geile Signatur. Habe da sowas wie déjà-vu. Musste gerade laut lachen. 

2) Top 50 sollte kein Problem sein. Es soll Schnee-Regen kommen. Da wird sich zeigen, wer wirklich im Winter fahren will. Nur wird es wirklich Zeit die Race-King gegen meine Winterbereifung zu tauschen.

3) Tilo, gilt das Angebot mit den Crossride LRS noch? Puremalt hat mich vielleicht bezüglich Leichtbau geheilt. Dem Argument "mehr Gewicht ist mehr Training" konnte ich nichts entgegen setzen. Dann könnte ich die Sommerbereifung auf den LR lassen und meine Nobby und Fat auf deine montieren.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. November 2010)

@ Chris 

den LRS kannst Du haben, musst nur das Vorderrad richten lassen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Oberaggi (21. November 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Servus die Herren.
> 
> 1) @Hardliner: geile Signatur. Habe da sowas wie déjà-vu. Musste gerade laut lachen.


Muss es nicht heißen:
P... ist wie Weizenbier ohne Alkohol


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. November 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Muss es nicht heißen:
> P... ist wie Weizenbier ohne Alkohol



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters, oder was man bevorzugt


----------



## k.wein (25. November 2010)

Hallo,
wer ist denn morgen dabei ?
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## puremalt (25. November 2010)

Ich net. Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2010)

Icke komme.

Gruß


----------



## spichboy (25. November 2010)

Ja, ja

*****************

@ Porno ohne Weizenbier ist wie Alkohl ohne Weizen.


----------



## spichboy (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

wer möchte morgen fahren? 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. Dezember 2010)

ja ja....kannst Du schon vor 20 Uhr?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Tilo,

würde gerne, geht leider nicht. Die 20 Uhr einzuhalten wenn die Frau arbeitet ist manchmal bereits mit Stress verbunden...

Wenn du später noch etwas vor hast oder einfach so früher möchtest, kein Problem. Ich fahre auch alleine wenn es sein muss und bin dann auch niemandem böse.

Hoffe Frau Holle hält sich zurück.

Viele Grüße & vielleicht bis morgen Abend
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich heute nicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei, wird mir heute zu spät.
Da ich heute mal um 14 uhr Feierabend hab setz ich mich nach der Arbeit auf den Bock.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe heute auch frei und fahre deshalb jetzt schnell ne Runde. Muss morgen eh früh raus, ist mir also lieber so.

Vel Spass euch,

Olli


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre übrigens morgen zur Nikolaustour von Phönix-Riegelsberg. Start ist 14.00 bei der Lampennester Hütte. Ist in OSM drin, nahe Ortseingang bei A1.
Distanz 35 km.
Anmeldung bei Bikesport Hauff oder [email protected].

Ich starte bei BMW Schafbrücke um 12:30. Fahre über Scheidt-Dudweiler-Brennender Berg-Halde Camphausen-Netzbachtal.

Schlittert wer mit?


----------



## 3-eleven (4. Dezember 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Schlittert wer mit?


 
Bin heute zeitlich leider nicht flexibel, werde meine private Nikolaustour fahren müssen 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Dezember 2010)

@ martin,  musst leider alleine hoch schlittern.
werd heute morgen Biken gehn, hab heute Abend noch was vor ;-)

aber viel Spaß


----------



## 3-eleven (8. Dezember 2010)

So, wir sind wieder sub 50 

Es lohnt sich doch bei so einem Sauwetter trainieren zu gehen, wo die Leute sonst keinen Hund vor die Tür treiben würden. Gestern war wirklich einer der schlechtesten Tage, an denen ich je Laufen war. 

Da war's wirklich nicht nur von unten feucht...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Dezember 2010)

Jap habs mir gestern auch im Regen gegeben 
War zwar net schön..... aber das Biken war geil ;-))


----------



## k.wein (9. Dezember 2010)

Freitag Abend sollte ich Zeit haben.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2010)

Wer kommt denn heute Abend?


----------



## 3-eleven (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie bereits angedeutet bekomme ich dieses WoE Besuch, zeitlich wird da heute nicht mehr als ein Lauf drin sein, leider


----------



## spichboy (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin nicht fit und wenn überhaupt fahre ich 'ne kurze lockere Runde alleine.

Am nächsten Freitag bin ich eingeladen. Dann habe ich aber Urlaub und bin dann sehr flexibel.

Viele Grüße & bis bald
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2010)

Hmm....kay..dann werd ich gleich nach der Arbeit gehen, und heute Abend in die City ;-)


----------



## k.wein (10. Dezember 2010)

"Dann habe ich aber Urlaub und bin dann sehr flexibel."

Den Beruf müsste man haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3-eleven (12. Dezember 2010)

Vor einer Minute schaue ich hier rein, sind wir auf Platz 49! 

Dann gebe ich meine Schwimmeinheit von gestern ein, schaue wo wir dann sind, und wir waren nur noch Platz 50. Gibt' sowas???


----------



## puremalt (13. Dezember 2010)

Rückenschwimmen führt zu negativen Punkten 


Nä ich denke es ist so:
Das Ranking wird zeitverzögert aktualisiert. Wahrscheinlich hat uns grad jemand den Rang abgelaufen und dein Eintrag war noch nicht wirksam.


----------



## spichboy (13. Dezember 2010)

Ahoi,

Treffen am Donnerstag, den 16. Dez. um 17:40 Uhr am Panzer in Spicheren und 18:15 Uhr an der Schleuse.

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Dezember 2010)

Jap...

wie eben besprochen werde ich um 17:40 uhr in Spicheren am Panzer anzutreffen sein.



Bis dann Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (14. Dezember 2010)

Werde wenn nichts dazwischen kommt am Donnerstag rechtzeitig an der Schleuse sein


----------



## puremalt (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich leider nicht. Fahre heute abend für zwei Tage nach Zürich. Bin Do wahrsch erst spät zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (14. Dezember 2010)

Donnerstag ? Ihr macht wirklich, was ihr wollt.
17:40 am Panzer sollte passen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2010)

Servus Jungs,

muss leider passen heut, schnee iss ja schön, aber wenn wirklich noch Sturm dazu kommt
wollt ich nicht unbedingt im Wald zugange sein.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte nur nicht den Anfang machen und als 1. abspringen. Aber wenn selbst Tilo nicht mehr fährt, dann *kann* man nicht mehr fahren 

Werde noch zum Spinning-Fan... :kotz:


----------



## spichboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich warte mal ab was kommt. Vielleicht wird eine kleine Runde daraus. Oder ich trinke den Rotwein ohne Fahrrad zu fahren.
Kein Bier vor vier. Kein Wein vor ???

Ich hoffe bis sehr bald, ich habe schon Entzugserscheinungen.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2010)

Aber mal im ernst man muss es ja nicht herauf beschwören, hab mir bei wetteronline mal die Radarbilder angesehen da kommt ganz schön was auf uns zu. Eigentlich iss bei Schnee fahren echt geil...aber heute muss ich das nicht haben;-)


Gruß


----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid Weicheier 
Ich bin gerade dabei Spichboy zu überreden.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ihr seid Weicheier
> Ich bin gerade dabei Spichboy zu überreden.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



geschafft.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2010)

Okay dann schimpf mich in Zukunft nur noch Weichei  das passt schon.
Wenn ich euch aus einer Schneeverwehung bergen soll ihr habt ja meine Nummer 

aber wenn Ihr geht dann wünsch ich euch viel Spass!

P.s Chris? haste die Winterreifen drauf )))


----------



## 3-eleven (16. Dezember 2010)

Nix gegen Schnee, wenn er von oben nach unten fällt.

Im Moment fällt er aber von links nach rechts


----------



## spichboy (16. Dezember 2010)

So jungs, gehe mich mal umziehen. Schauen wir mal wie das wird.

Tilo, ich glaube ich habe meine Race-Kings zu meinen Winterreifen gemacht. Das lohnt sich ja kaum noch, die anderen drauf zu machen. Es ist ja bald Frühling 

So, der Berg ruft.
Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2010)

Haut rein viel Spaß.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Dezember 2010)

So Jungs,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest, lasst es euch gut gehn.
Und danach iss wieder Punkte sammeln angesagt das das Weihnachts essen wieder von den Rippen kommt 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (23. Dezember 2010)

Merci! Auch von mir geniale Festtage an die gesamte Truppe.

Eigentlich mag ich ja Schnee...eigentlich. Nur nicht, wenn es 40cm-hohe wasserdurchsetzte Matschpampe ist  Also hoffen wir mal auf Tauwetter, vielleicht ja sogar noch vor Silvester. 

Wenn nicht, dann bin ich die erste Januarwoche zum Langlaufen in Tirol. Da stehen dann 5-6 mal 5 Stunden an, teufel, das gibt Punkte 

Also haut rein,

Olli


----------



## spichboy (23. Dezember 2010)

Lasst es euch schmecken und auf ein sportliches Jahr 2010. Wobei, vielleicht schaffen wir es noch vor dem 31.12. Am 29. müsste ich aus Paris zurück sein.

Joyeux Noël, bonne année et bonne santé.
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (24. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch, frohes Fest. 
Und der Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr ? Na was wohl, fleissig Punkte sammeln.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Blocko (25. Dezember 2010)

Heute hatte mal eine richtig gute Gelegeheit zu einer schönen Kraftausdauerrunde sogar mit extra viel Platz 






Frohes Fest und einen "Guten Rutsch"


----------



## Klinger (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich vermute das Bild stammt totz Linksverkehr nicht aus GreatBritain??!!!
Weil rechts auch nicht die Thmese iss, oder?


----------



## Blocko (25. Dezember 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich vermute das Bild stammt totz Linksverkehr nicht aus GreatBritain??!!!
> Weil rechts auch nicht die Thmese iss, oder?



wieso Linksverkehr? ich bin doch nur auf der Überholspur!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Dezember 2010)

aber mit 142 eindeutig zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (26. Dezember 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> Heute hatte mal eine richtig gute Gelegeheit zu einer schönen Kraftausdauerrunde sogar mit extra viel Platz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest das heute nochmal wiederholen


----------



## puremalt (27. Dezember 2010)

So, Teamgenossen, nachdem wir alles hinter uns haben bzw in uns reingestopft und gegossen haben auch von mir ein frohes Fest. Guten Rutsch kann man sich sparen, haben wir momentan ja jeden Tag. Ich hoffe, daß bald wieder eine Teamausfahrt möglich ist.

@Blocko: ist der Themseweg aktuell fahrbar? Quäle mich immer noch durch die City.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Januar 2011)

So Jungs bevor noch mehr Müll in diesem Thread abgeladen wird, würde ich sagen zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads.

Wie sieht es bei euch am Freitag aus? Wer kommt mit ein paar Punkte sammeln?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (6. Januar 2011)

Hi Tilo,

das Jahr fängt mir einer Fregg gut an :-( Wäre dann ab dem 14. wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Januar 2011)

Boohhhhh,

immer isser Krank, das gibts doch garnet ;-(


----------



## puremalt (7. Januar 2011)

Also für offroad ist's mir zu aufgeweicht. Für Straße wär ich zu haben, da bräucht ich auch den Bock nicht zu wechseln. Kann aber frühestens ab 19 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Januar 2011)

19 uhr wo sollen wir uns denn treffen.
An der Saar lang kannste ja knicken.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (7. Januar 2011)

Was habt ihr vor ? Rennrad auf der Strasse oder MTB ?
Ich suche schon mal Flossen und Schnorchel.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (7. Januar 2011)

Abgesagt. Finde meine Badehose nicht.


----------



## k.wein (7. Januar 2011)

super. Ich werde morgen mal fahren.


----------



## 3-eleven (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

melde mich zurück aus der Winter-Wunderlandschaft in Tirol. Da hat's wenigstens geilen Schnee und super Wetter gehabt (und warm war's, jeden Tag wurd's wärmer, Mo -19 C, Di -15, Mi -9 ...). Hier gibt's ja nicht einmal Hochwasser, nur eine Cochem / Zell-Gedächtnis Hochwasserumleitung ohne Hochwasser 

Also, ich werde die nächsten 30 Minuten mal Punkte für's Team hochladen, sieht nach dreistellig aus. Langlauf ist echt eine geniale Sache 

Olli


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. Januar 2011)

Willkommen zurück 

Jap, nice das bringt uns schön nach vorne...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Januar 2011)

Servus,

wollte heute Abend gegen 18 uhr ein wenig Rennrad fahren gehn.
Ist wer dabei?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (10. Januar 2011)

Silvesterempfang bei den Eltern, leider...


----------



## spichboy (12. Januar 2011)

Die Fregg isss wesch und ich bin Freitag 20 Uhr an der Schleuse. 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (12. Januar 2011)

spichboy schrieb:


> Die Fregg isss wesch und ich bin Freitag 20 Uhr an der Schleuse.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christophe



Bei dem Wetter hast du sie gleich wieder. 
Ich habe leider Nachtschicht.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch Dabei...wird ja mal Zeit...das wir wieder eine Tour
zusammen hinbekommen )

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (14. Januar 2011)

Bei mir sieht's heute auch gut aus 

Bei dem Wetter kannste ja fast in kurz - kurz fahren


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Januar 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich muss Morgen passen. Fahre nach Karlsruhe )
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß


----------



## 3-eleven (21. Januar 2011)

Na, da wünschen wir DIR viel Spass


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Januar 2011)

So zurück 

Hätte Morgen von Euch jemand Lust und Zeit.
18 uhr Treffpunkt egal.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (24. Januar 2011)

Moi.
Treffpunkt Römerbrücke?
Straße oder Gelände?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Januar 2011)

Kay.

öhm....MTB oder RR hmm...schwierig 
Also ich wäre mal für MTB, wenn noch jemand von den üblichen Verdächtigen mit will wäre das glaube ich besser oder?

Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. Januar 2011)

Aber Martin, 
wenn sonst keiner will, können wir auch gerne ne Rennradtour machen!!

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (25. Januar 2011)

Ich kann heute nicht, habe Termine. Wegen Freitag melde ich mich, diese Woche ist es bei mir extrem eng, aber ich schaue was ich machen kann.

Euch viel Spass heute. Wie hieß es bei "Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"? "Zieht die warmen Schühchen an...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich passe heute, auf schneeregen hab ich nicht wirklich lust.

gruß


----------



## spichboy (27. Januar 2011)

Ist morgen jemand am Start?
Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Januar 2011)

Servus, ich passe morgen Abend.
Gehe gleich nach der Arbeit ne runde duddeln.
Hab Abends noch was vor ;-)

Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (28. Januar 2011)

Mir geht's ähnlich, werde morgen eine Runde drehen, heute reicht die Zeit nur für ein kurzes Läufchen...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Januar 2011)

Hätte morgen Früh jemand Lust und Zeit für ne lockere Runde.
ca 2-3 stündchen?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## 3-eleven (29. Januar 2011)

Siehe PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Februar 2011)

Fährt heute Abend jemand von Euch? Wenn nicht mach ich mich gleich nach der Arbeit auf?

Gruß


----------



## 3-eleven (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin leider nicht dabei 

Werde in der nächsten Zeit immer lange Einheiten am WoE absolvieren, da passt mir der Freitag nachts eigentlich nicht mehr so gut. Vielleicht können wir uns alternativ / ergänzend auf einen anderen Wochentag einigen - so richtig groß ist die Ressonanz freitags ja nicht mehr in den letzten Wochen, oder 

LG

Olli


----------



## spichboy (18. Februar 2011)

bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Hatte vor gehabt um 20Uhr am Start zu sein. Sehen wir uns?

Viele Grüße
Christophe

@ Olli. Hättest du einen festen Tag im Auge? Manu hat im Moment keine Zeit, d.h. ich kann relativ einfach planen.


----------



## 3-eleven (18. Februar 2011)

Ich stelle mal Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr zur Diskussion 

Vielleicht können wir ja dienstags mehr auf HM/Kraft gehen und freitags mehr in Richtung GA1? Oder sowas...

Olli


----------



## spichboy (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

ich werde mit der Regierung parlieren und dir das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen schriftlich mitteilen.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (18. Februar 2011)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr zur Diskussion Vielleicht können wir ja dienstags mehr auf HM/Kraft gehen und freitags mehr in Richtung GA1?



Klingt gut. Bin dabei.

Heute bin ich eh maximal für GA1 zu gebrauchen. Aber noch eher für Extrem-Couching. Gibt leider keine Punkte.

Fährt wer morgen?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Februar 2011)

ÖÖhm..mist zuspät ins Forum gegugt. Icke war jetzt schon über 3 stündchen.
Dienstag wäre ich am start.  
Unn morgen fahre ich mit der AKF nach Köllertal. Kommt wer mit?

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (18. Februar 2011)

Damit keine Mißverständnis aufkommt: ich fahr heut nicht.

Wann/wo startet denn die AKF?


----------



## c1deli (18. Februar 2011)

13.10 in AK ev. kirche/am springbrunne

hau rin


----------



## c1deli (18. Februar 2011)

13.10 in AK ev. kirche/am springbrunne

hau rin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Olli, Hi Martin

Di. 22.02.11 18 Uhr ist Tilo mit mir an der Schleuse. Die Ja-Ja Befürchtung ist groß 

Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Februar 2011)

Okay Chris, 

denk Dir schon mal ne Tour aus!! Dann wird das mit dem Ja Ja ausbleiben 

gruß


----------



## 3-eleven (21. Februar 2011)

Na, dann haue ich heute mal wieder die Akku's ans Ladegerät


----------



## spichboy (21. Februar 2011)

Hmm, Tour ausdenken...

dort wo ich gerne fahre braucht man im Moment Schwimmflügel  
Wenn ihr es nicht eilig habt komme ich die Spinne schon hoch. 

Dann mal bis morgen
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (21. Februar 2011)

Sorry, mein Elke macht Geburtstagskaffee. 
Zwar muß man Prioritäten setzen, aber man sollte auch den Aufwand-Ertrag nicht ausser acht lassen.

Will heißen: schwarzer Wald fällt aus, dafür gibt es Schwarzwälder. Statt Kalorien runterzustrampeln gibt's welche drauf. Und das ohne ja,ja.
Aber wenn ich da fernbleibe gibt's für mich für lange Zeit nur nein,nein zu hören.
Und wer will das schon riskieren?

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Februar 2011)

Dann lass Dir die Köstlichkeiten deiner Elke mal munden. ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

Da der Chris jetzt auch abgesagt hat, fährt heut jemand?


----------



## 3-eleven (22. Februar 2011)

Hio,

werde heute nach der Arbeit zum Doc wandern, wegen einer Zerrung um Rücken. Schöne Schei..e  Bis zum WoE werde ich wohl nix auf dem Bike machen können...

Olli


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

Kay, dann mal gute Besserung.
Wenn Du am WoE wieder im Gau unterwegs bist, sag doch bitte bescheit. 
Bzw könnten  wir ja mal ne Team RR Tour machen. (MArtin, Karsten?) wie schauts


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (22. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut.
Welches Gau? Blies,Nied,Saar,Super?

Für's Bliesgau hätte ich ein schönes 110 km-Ründchen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich doch super an.
Kann man da wieder an der Schleuse starten, wie bei unserer letzten Gaurunde?


----------



## puremalt (22. Februar 2011)

Schleuse Güdingen. Saar bis Wittring. Kalhausen, Achen, Bettviller,Vollmunster,Hornbach. Von hier direkt nach Altheim oder via Radweg nach Zweibrücken und dann Altheim. Dann entweder Pinningen, Walsheim, Reinheim oder Pepenkum, Rimling, Obergailbach, Reinheim. Bliesradweg bis Blies-Ebersing, Blies-Guersweiler, Bliesransbach, Fechingen.

Danach ist Ruhetag angesagt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

Da wäre ich dabei. Wenn sonntag schön ist wäre das eine Option.


----------



## 3-eleven (22. Februar 2011)

Sag mal Jungs, wenn ihr sowas im Februar fahrt, was fahrt ihr dann im Sommer? Race across america? 

Okay, wäre trotzdem dabei , wenn's nicht regnet (Temperaturen solle ja zweistellig werden). Und wenn die Schulter nicht zu hartnäckig zwickt, was ich hoffe...

Olli


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

im Sommer iss der Wald ja trocken, da fährt man doch kein Rennrad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Februar 2011)

So....

Morgen 18 uhr Schleuse! Wer iss dabei?

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (1. März 2011)

Sorry, keine Zeit


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. März 2011)

Schade, 

aber super das wenigstens einer was dazu schreibt


----------



## 3-eleven (1. März 2011)

Geniales Wetter ist ja - nur leider falle ich auch aus. Werde versuchen eine Stunde nach der Arbeit zu Laufen - dann gehts zum gemeinsamen Kartfahren mit den Arbeitskollegen inklusive


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. März 2011)

Mensch Leute,

wasn los....so wird das nie was...


----------



## 3-eleven (1. März 2011)

Du hast Recht - aber unser Kartfahren ist ein dienstlicher Termin, also Pflicht. Soo scharf bin ich darauf nicht.

Dann mal ein konstruktiver Gegenvorschlag: 

Samstag 2 Std. RR GA1, Start Güdinger Schleuse 11:00 Uhr
Sonntag 3,5 Std. RR GA1, wie oben

Wetter müßte diesmal passen, sie melden recht stabil.

Wer hat Lust?

Olli


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. März 2011)

Samstag wenn wir 3 Stunden draus machen bin ich dabei...
Sonntag wollt ich ne lange MTB runde fahren...muss so langsam mal für die Langstrecke am Erbeskopf anfangen 

Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. März 2011)

Was red ich denn....

Samstag kann ich ned, fahr ich mit dem Wellness MTB Treff mit. 
Wer will  14:30 am Wellness in Sankt Arnual.
Also passt Sonntag mit 3-4 stunden RR GA1 )


----------



## 3-eleven (1. März 2011)

Sonntag 3-4 Std. GA1 passt bei mir auch...


----------



## puremalt (5. März 2011)

Bin morgen dabei. Wann? Von mir aus nicht vor 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. März 2011)

Ei wäre 12 Uhr schleuse okay? MTB oder RR


----------



## puremalt (5. März 2011)

12 ist OK. Wenn wir GA1 machen wollen wäre RR angebracht. MTB soll mir aber auch recht sein.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. März 2011)

Okay RR iss subba war die letzten Tage schon mit dem MTB unterwegs...aber hey...wirklich nur GA1.

Also 12 Uhr Schleuse!!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. März 2011)

Moins Jungs,

wie schauts Morgen aus? Jemand um 18 uhr an der Schleuse?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (7. März 2011)

Habe Handwerker im Haus, geht leider nicht. Bin selbst gespannt, ob ich mich irgendwann nochmal Sportler nennen darf...


----------



## puremalt (7. März 2011)

Ich saach mal "jepp"


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. März 2011)

Handwerker im Haus...hmm willste deine Perle nicht alleine lassen....tzzz

)

@ Martin okay...diesmal komm ich aber ^^


----------



## puremalt (8. März 2011)

Womit fahrn wir denn? MTB oder RR? Ich hab's MTB dabei (fährt sich nach dem vielen RR in letzter Zeit wie'n Panzer), kann aber noch wechseln.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. März 2011)

MTB iss subba....musste mich auch erst wieder an den Rollwiderstand gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (8. März 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Womit fahrn wir denn? MTB oder RR? Ich hab's MTB dabei (fährt sich nach dem vielen RR in letzter Zeit wie'n Panzer), kann aber noch wechseln.



wart mal ab wenn du deine neuen laufräder hast (die im übrigen immer noch unangerührt hier rumstehen), dann sind die panzerzeiten vorbei


----------



## puremalt (22. März 2011)

Mojen Duddler,

Heute 18 Güdingen? 
Alternative Burbacher Schleuse. Ich könnte dort auch schon um 17.30 starten. Dann würde ich aber nicht direkt nach Güdingen, sondern einen kleinen Umweg im Norden nehmen: Trails um Altenkessel-Riegelsberg-Neuhaus-Camphausen-Brennender Berg, Bartenberg-Fliegerstein-Güdingen. Eventuell schaffe ich das nicht bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. März 2011)

Hmm....
ich hab heute schon um 15 uhr Feierabend, wollte noch etwas in die Sonne das Wetter muss man nutzen. 
Sory...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. März 2011)

Servus zusammen,

wer hat denn Heute Lust und Zeit 18 uhr Schleuse?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (29. März 2011)

Hi,
hatte es vor, aber dann war heute morgen das MTB platt und keine Zeit zum Flicken. Sorry.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. März 2011)

Schad...

Wird Zeit das Du auf Tubeless umsteigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Oktober 2011)

So die Herren!!

Wer wäre den beim WP wieder mit von der Partie?
Ich war so frei und hab schon mal ein Team gegründet!
Nur mit dem einladen funzt noch ned so ?????

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ehrlich gesagt, hann ich diesjahr kein Luschd (liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner momentanen Herbstflemm). Ich lass also erst mal anderen den Vortritt und mach högschdens letzter Mann.


----------



## k.wein (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin, 
weiß zwar nicht, ob ich so viel fahre wie sonst im Winter.
Hätte aber große Lust fürs WP Team.
Gibt ja Anreiz zum fahren.
Los Tilo, lad mich ein.
Gruß.
         Karsten

PS : wie heißt das Team ?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Oktober 2011)

Nabend 

Teamname ist Laktatbolzen !
Aber ich find keinen EINLADBUTTON!   
sonst hätte ich das gemacht!

Gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Oktober 2011)

Einfach Mitgliedschaft beantragen und der Gruppengründer muss dann bestätigen oder ablehnen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke Zeitweiser!

letztes Jahr war das aber anders! Da musste doch der Gruppengründer die Mitglieder einladen! oder?


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Oktober 2011)

honn ich vagess genau wie Du;-)
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/168


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. November 2011)

wann gehts wieder los mit dem NightRide und um welche Uhrzeit an der Schleuse in Güdingen?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. November 2011)

Servus, Treff war Freitags immer um 18 uhr an der Schleuse!
Wenn keiner Einwände hat könnten wir das beibehlaten !?

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (4. November 2011)

Übernächste Woche bin ich dabei. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (4. November 2011)

Hallo,
welches Streckenprofil legt ihr da in der Regel zurück?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. November 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welches Streckenprofil legt ihr da in der Regel zurück?



Das wird spontan beschlossen! Hängt vom schwächesten ab!
Wir dauch kein Rennen!
Also keine Angst.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (4. November 2011)

18 Uhr ist ok denke ich. Nächste Woche klappts bei mir nicht, weil ich bis 18Uhr in SB arbeite aber sonst werd ich mal so alle 14Tage auftauchen und Punkte sammeln für den WP


----------



## 3-eleven (8. November 2011)

Morje zusammen,

hab mich gerade zum Team "Laktatbolzen" dazu gesellt und wollte kurz "hallo" in die Runde werfen. Dann hoffen wir mal auf eine brauchbare "Nightride"-Saison 

LG Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. November 2011)

zum Glück sind wir jetzt 5! Ich dachte schon wir müssten uns mit 4000 Punkten beim WP begnügen. So fällt ja locker die 5000er Marke


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2011)

Ist Morgen wer am Start?


----------



## k.wein (10. November 2011)

Habe leiderMittagschicht. Waere naechste Woche dabei.
Gruss.
Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. November 2011)

ich werds versuchen um 18 Uhr da zu sein. Würd mich aber morgen bis 17 Uhr melden wenn es NICHT klappt. Immerhin habe ich ja 4 Punkte Anfahrt 
Direkt an der Güdinger Schleuse oder beim Entenkoch?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2011)

Nabend,

@ K.wein dann bis nächste Woche!

@ Latte^^ 18 uhr beim Entenbrutzler! Punkte sinn immer gudd...ich hab auch ne knappe Stunde ( okay mit Umwegen) Anfahrt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. November 2011)

ich passe heute hab früher frei und geh gleich nach der Arbeit


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. November 2011)

bin um 18Uhr beim Entchen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. November 2011)

ich komm auf dem Rückweg um 18 uhr zum Entchen, mo gugge vieleicht fahr ich dann noch ein stück mit!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. November 2011)

Tier!


----------



## puremalt (11. November 2011)

Ich versuch zu kommen. Kann aber sein, daß ich hier nicht rechtzeitig rauskomm. Wartet nicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. November 2011)

Sorry, war zu früh an der schleuse und wollte keine 30 min im kalten warten...und die Zeit mit ner kleinen runde überbrücken wollt ich auch nimmer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (12. November 2011)

Hey Jungs.
habt ihr unsere Position im Wp gesehen. Top Five 
Habe nächste Woche Frühschicht und hätte Abends bzw. Mittags an einigen Tagen Zeit zum fahren.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. November 2011)

hanns gesiehn. Wird leider nicht so bleiben befürchte ich. Aber ne Top100 Platzierung sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2011)

die erste gemeinsame Tour der Laktatbolzen 
ich hoffe wir bekommen das auch mal zu fünft hin...

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/1c8uipv37hj8c4qo


----------



## puremalt (13. November 2011)

Nummer 5 lebt


----------



## k.wein (16. November 2011)

hallo,
gibt es am Freitag einen Nightride ?
Evtl. mit dem WP Team ?
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. November 2011)

bin arbeitstechnisch verhindert ebenso wie heute Abend. Denke nächste Woche bin ich dabei


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. November 2011)

ich wollt am Freitag fahren!


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2011)

jepp


----------



## 3-eleven (17. November 2011)

Diesen Freitag hat unser Chef nach der Arbeit zum Pizza-Essen eingeladen. Ich versuche deshalb am nächsten Freitag dabei zu sein - euch viel Spass


----------



## k.wein (17. November 2011)

dann sind wir wenigstens mal zu dritt.
Um 18:00 Uhr ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. November 2011)

von mir aus geht 18 uhr!


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2011)

Ok


----------



## 3-eleven (21. November 2011)

Jungs, ihr legt ein ganz schönes Tempo vor, wenn ich die gemeldeten Trainigs im Winterpokal sehe, Respekt. Ich würde ja gerne die "Rote Laterne" der Gruppe abgeben, aber im Moment gelingt mir das nicht. Am WoE konnte ich wegen Besuch nur minimal planen - trotz genialem Wetter 

Seit heute ist klar, dass ich diese Woche Freitag in FFM sein muss. Deshalb meine Frage: Hat jemand Lust eine kürzere Runde am Donnerstag anzugehen? Dienstlich würde mir z.B. ab 18:10 Uhr an der SoDa-Brücke passen. Nur so zum Punkte und HM sammeln, wegen meinem atemberaubenden Fahrtechnik-Können weniger traillastig. Und von der Länge so, dass ihr freitags wieder attakieren könnt 

Olli


----------



## puremalt (23. November 2011)

Freitag kann ich auch wohl frühestens um 18.30. Daher wär Do ne gute Alternative. Kann aber erst Do endgültig zusagen.


----------



## k.wein (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
Freitag hat meine Frau Geburtstag, da gibt es Ärger, wenn ich fahre.
Donnerstag sollte gehen. Aber auch erst gegen 18:15.
Bin bis 17:30 mit dem Junior zum Training.

Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (24. November 2011)

Die 5 min. werden wir warten können  LatteM. wollte wohl auch dazu kommen.

SeeYou

Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

bin definitiv dabei heute Abend


----------



## puremalt (24. November 2011)

Hey Latte, kannst du überhaupt noch auf'm Sattel sitzen? Du machst die Woch ja wie gedoppt. Kaum gibt man den Leut guten Whisky, gehn se ab wie die Luzie.

Werd wohl auch kommen. Treffpunkt Soda-(Daarler)Brigg ?


----------



## 3-eleven (24. November 2011)

Jepp, Treffpunkt Soda-(Daarler)Brigg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

hann de Saddel ab. Fahre nur mit rauher dicker Stütze 
Fahre heut auch nur ne kurze Strecke von der Arbeit nach Hause. Heut Abend werden es ja wohl auch 4h mit An- und Abfahrt werden...


----------



## k.wein (24. November 2011)

Wo ist die Sodabrücke ?  Dachte. wir treffen uns an der Schleuse 
Gruß.
               Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (24. November 2011)

Die unnötige Brücke ohne Strassenanschluss neben der Ostspange, die rüber zu den Daahler Wiesen (St. Arnualer Wiesen) führt und wo Du dann weiter zur Halberger Hütte, Bahnhof Brebach fahren kannst. 

Weiß Du wo ich meine?

Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

einfach die Koßmannstraße auf der linken Saarseite weiterfahren und dann kommt man auf die Brücke


----------



## 3-eleven (24. November 2011)

Ich wollte es nicht zu kompliziert machen, dachte die Brücke wäre unter dem Namen allgemein bekannt, was wohl nicht so ist.

Also nicht die kleine Fußgängerbrücke am Herzkraftwerk, sondern die 4-Spurige Brücke, die kommt, wenn man von der Ostspange richtung Schleuse fährt (2 min). Von der Schleuse zu der Brücke umgekehrt 5 min. LatteM, ich hab Deine Handynummer falls was schief läuft.


----------



## k.wein (24. November 2011)

Okay, stillgelegte Bruecke kenn ich.Versuche puenktlich am Anfang der Bruecke (St.Arnual Seite ) zu sein.Evtl. muesst ihr mir entgegen kommen. Komme ueber den Leinpfad von Guedingen aus.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

Treffpunkt hat ja noch gut geklappt und dann noch ne geile Tour. Wat will man mehr


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. November 2011)

bin heute nicht am Start. Muss noch ein wenig Geld verdienen für mein neues Gefährt


----------



## puremalt (25. November 2011)

Haste dich doch von den Materialgesprächen anstecken lassen?

Ich komm heut aach net.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. November 2011)

ich will doch kenn Fully, die sinn ALLE hässlich 

ich feder hinne met meinem dicke Arsch


----------



## spichboy (25. November 2011)

Die Lampen sind abgestaubt, der Garmin geladen. Durch verschiedene Umstände bin ich seit Längerem nicht gefahren.  Es würde mich freuen, die bekannten Gesichter wieder zu sehen, das unbekannte kennen zu lernen und mal zu testen, ob ihr seelisch mit meiner momentanen Kondition klar kommt...

Viele Grüße und ich hoffe bis sehr bald.
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (30. November 2011)

Ich benutze einfach mal diesen Fred für unser WP team .
Weiß jemand, was mit dem Teamchef los ist ?
Verliebt oder krank 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. November 2011)

krankhaft verliebt?!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. November 2011)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ich benutze einfach mal diesen Fred für unser WP team .
> Weiß jemand, was mit dem Teamchef los ist ?
> Verliebt oder krank
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Servus,

sowas muntert doch immer wieder auf 
Ich hab zur Zeit einfach ... keinen Bock mich aus Rad zu klemmen!
Unn die Weiber lass mal stecken..die nerven eh nur 
Und ganz nebenbei hat mich Battlefield 3 voll erwischt 

Gruß 

Aber am Freitag wollt ich mal wieder auf den Bock! 
Kommt jemand um 18 uhr zur Schleuse!


----------



## 3-eleven (30. November 2011)

Ich hab gleich gewußt, dass für eine Woche Bike-Abstinenz ein Weib' alleine nicht ausreichen kann 

Wenn's Freitag nicht schüttet bin ich dabei,

Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. November 2011)

mal schauen. Bisher siehts gut aus mit Freitag zum radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (30. November 2011)

ich bin Freitag und Samstag nicht da. Zeigt dem Chef mal, wo das wahre Battlefield ist. Obwohl, ich häng auch grad an Bioshock fest.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Dezember 2011)

ich schaffs nicht rechtzeitig. Muss für heute absagen


----------



## 3-eleven (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht's denn sonst so aus, findet die Tour statt trotz dem niesen Wetter?? Wenn nicht, dann müßte ich doch wohl tatsächlich das RR-Bke auf die Rolle schrauben


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich komm auch ned...!!!


----------



## 3-eleven (2. Dezember 2011)

D'accord, dann plane ich auch alternativ. Hoffe das Wetter gibt am WoE noch eine brauchbare Tour her


----------



## k.wein (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie schauts morgen aus ?
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wird's wohl nix am Freitag, bin gerade etwas angeschlagen und habe am Samstag einen 10er Lauf auf'm Plan.


Möchte aber konstruktiv absagen und deshalb fragen, ob jemand am *SONNTAG* Lust und Zeit hat für eine nette Runde? 

Nicht als Konkurenz für Freitag gedacht, sondern als Ergänzung. Damit wir wieder Top 20 werden 

Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Dezember 2011)

habs immer noch vor morgen vorbeizuschauen, sofern es nicht regnet.

Sonntagsrunde hört sich auch gut an. Mal schauen wie es bei mir arbeitstechnisch ausschaut am WE


----------



## k.wein (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, gehe ich mittags.
Gruß.
            Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab Morgen keine Zeit!


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag wär bei mir OK. Wann ist egal.


----------



## 3-eleven (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie wär's mit morgen 11:00 Uhr an der brücke wie beim letzten Mal? Ich bin da und warte ob wer kommt


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2011)

Ok


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Januar 2012)

jemand am Start am Freitag? Arbeite bis 18.00 auf der Messe in Saarbrücken und hätte ab 18.30/19.00 Zeit.


----------



## 3-eleven (25. Januar 2012)

Hio,

wäre echt mal wieder Zeit für eine Teamausfahrt - auf dem Weg zur Top 20 

Ich bin am Freitag abends allerdings eingeladen und könnte deshalb so spät nicht mehr. Versuche früher von der Arbeit weg zu kommen und um ~ 15:00 Uhr auf dem Bock zu sitzen.

Alternativ schlage ich mal Sonntag vor, so um die Mittagszeit (bin aber flexibel). Hat jemand bei entsprechendem Wetter Lust & Zeit für eine lockere Runde von 2,5 - 3 Std. max.?

LG Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. Januar 2012)

bin leider das WE arbeitstechisch bis jeweils bis 18Uhr verplant.

ABER: neues Rad ich komme !!!


----------



## k.wein (26. Januar 2012)

Muss leider auch bis 12:00 Uhr arbeiten, danach ist Familie angesagt.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (7. Februar 2012)

So Gemeinde, habe gerade meine 100ste Einheit im Winterpokal eingetragen. Und die 10.000 min. sind auch demnächst fällig.

Aber wirklich unglaublich ist die Leistung von LatteM.: Er knackt in Kürze die 1.000 Puinktemarke, ist 16. Overall und gestern bei den Temperaturen 4:30 Std. gefahren. Also ich ziehe den Hut, Respekt 

Würden wir alle den Umfang von LatteM fahren, wäre unser Team auf Platz 1, mit 1.000 Punkten Abstand zum 2. Platz 

Weiter so! Im Winter werden die Sieger des Sommers gemacht,

Olli


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Februar 2012)

ich fahre auch lieber im Sommer, nur leider habe ich dann arbeitstechnisch sehr wenig Zeit.
Ich kann euch aber beruhigen: Ein Platz unter den besten 50 reicht mir und mehr als 1200 Punkte sind nicht eingeplant 

wie siehts eigentlich am Freitag aus?


----------



## 3-eleven (9. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn es etwas "weich" klingen sollte: Die momentan herrschenden Temperaturen überfordern mein Kleidungs-Equipment leider stark...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Februar 2012)

ich würde dir ja was leihen, nur meine langen Hosen sind bei dir kurze


----------

